
FuzzCon – European Online Conference About Fuzzing - serjd
https://www.fuzzcon.eu
======
wafflesraccoon
Not to be confused with Nordic FuzzCon, the Swedish furry convention

------
mrec
I'm disappointed they didn't name it FuzzBizz.

------
mnem
The signup form refuses to allow you to register for a ticket unless you check
the “allow us to send spam” check box. That really doesn’t inspire confidence
in the quality of the conference.

------
albntomat0
Kinda odd they reject gmail addresses for a free, online conference.

~~~
dogma1138
“Professional Emails Only”

But yeah it sucks for people that don’t want to use their corporate email
address or don’t have one or an edu email.

That said it did accept my personal domains including one which is well NSFW
so it looks like they just blacklisted the common free email providers.

------
remexre
Hm, the calendar item they sent out isn't working for me; anyone know what
timezone it's in?

------
mrstew
Only 1 woman speaker out of 15 isn't an amazing look for a conference in 2020

~~~
rurban
Agreed, the single quota speaker certainly looks suspicious. I certainly don't
need to listen to quota pep talk in a technical conference. Thankfully this
talk is about FairFuzz (afl-rb)

[http://scholar.google.com/citations?user=SMRGdi0AAAAJ&hl=en](http://scholar.google.com/citations?user=SMRGdi0AAAAJ&hl=en)

[https://github.com/carolemieux/afl-rb](https://github.com/carolemieux/afl-rb)

Which is a very interesting idea for mature code and was discussed to be
included into AFL++ but was eventually not. Good for a seperate slave instance
though.
[https://github.com/AFLplusplus/AFLplusplus/issues/18](https://github.com/AFLplusplus/AFLplusplus/issues/18)

------
aweise
Interesting!!

